# Sure seal



## creader (Aug 29, 2009)

Does anyone know an easier way to take the sure seal off?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I wish I knew what a sure seal was creader, :hide: but welcome to Tractor Forum anyhow. :cheers: I am sure one of the N owners will post a reply in short order.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Never heard of a sure seal until now. 

Is this of any help or have you already seen it?

http://home.att.net/~jmsmith45/rep.htm


----------



## jimmustangcairo (Sep 6, 2009)

sure seals are oil seals that fit over the axle shaft and also over the cone bearing that is pressed over the axle shaft. they are made to keep the transmission/hydraulic fluid from leaking out onto the brake shoe linings, if you plan to use them then you,ll need to hand pack the cone bearing that this seal covers in order to lubricate it. in order to install sure seals you,ll need to pull the axle shafts out.


----------

